# Another sexing post!



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi guys, I have two questions for you all today so buckle up!
I currently have a set of 5 ranitomeya variabilis southern which are pretty cool and I’ve had them for about 5-6 months now- making them 8-9 months old. I have attached a picture of what I believe to be my only female- I have witnessed all the others calling, and she “looks” female.

the second sexing question is about a new cobalt tinc I have my eyes on- it is 11 months old as of the picture and I believe it looks male. For those that have followed my troubles I am getting a new tank for him and one of my lucky ladies, so not to worry about overcrowding.

I appreciate visual sexing is a minefield of misconceptions, however I’m asking anyway to make sure I haven’t made a big silly!
(I also find it hilarious how we can upload a thumbnail of a thumbnail!)
thanks again!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

DieHydei said:


> Hi guys, I have two questions for you all today so buckle up!
> I currently have a set of 5 ranitomeya variabilis southern which are pretty cool and I’ve had them for about 5-6 months now- making them 8-9 months old. I have attached a picture of what I believe to be my only female- I have witnessed all the others calling, and she “looks” female.
> 
> the second sexing question is about a new cobalt tinc I have my eyes on- it is 11 months old as of the picture and I believe it looks male. For those that have followed my troubles I am getting a new tank for him and one of my lucky ladies, so not to worry about overcrowding.
> ...


The cobal has male feautures so that also would be my guess, It looks a bit skinny though. Male sure it has dry substrate and leaflitter, moss as substrate is not good for them!


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Tijl said:


> The cobal has male feautures so that also would be my guess, It looks a bit skinny though. Male sure it has dry substrate and leaflitter, moss as substrate is not good for them!


Yeah it’s still with the breeder I’m asking the board before I buy, thanks for your input tho


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

DieHydei said:


> Yeah it’s still with the breeder I’m asking the board before I buy, thanks for your input tho


👍 

I'd recommend you ask for more info and photo's of the frog and it's enclosure. More me personaly, this has a big influence on the dessicsion of buying a frog or not.


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Tijl said:


> 👍
> 
> I'd recommend you ask for more info and photo's of the frog and it's enclosure. More me personaly, this has a big influence on the dessicsion of buying a frog or not.


Yes very understandable, I will do that.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I would guess that is a female variabilis. At that age now, you should start to see a significant size difference between the males and any females. Calling, or eggs, are of course your 100% indicators, but even that is sometimes hard to pinpoint in a group like that.


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Chris S said:


> I would guess that is a female variabilis. At that age now, you should start to see a significant size difference between the males and any females. Calling, or eggs, are of course your 100% indicators, but even that is sometimes hard to pinpoint in a group like that.


Lovely just the opinion I was hoping for, thank you


----------

